# Riverside airshow 2008



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2008)

I got home a little bit ago from Riverside. What a great show. The lighting and WX conditions weren't too great, but it was still a good show. Here are a few examples from some quick edits before bed...

More to come.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice shot of the lo 51


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome Eric! I love the first Corsair shot mate.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have been experimenting with my panning technique and trying to increase my prop blur. I'll be doing more edits this morning.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

great shots Eric! I love the Corsair top shot aswell


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice shot's, Is the mustang sixshooter, if so looks like she got a new paint scheme.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 30, 2008)

Outstanding shots Eric! 

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2008)

Really nice pictures. I think I am going to one soon.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 

Sixshooter has had that paint scheme for at least 3 years. Here are some more.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats really cool. Looked like alot of fun. I went to an airshow in Reading PA and I got to shake Paul Tibits hand. It was really cool. I also got an autographed copy of the book he wrote.


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Man great shots eric! wish i was there


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 30, 2008)

Great shots Eric!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.  More...


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 30, 2008)

A-10 and the P-51 was a great photo


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2008)

great photo's eric i havent been to a show in years must get to farnbrough this year


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

more fantastic photos love your work Eric


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's been too long since I had a show to shoot, and was fortunate to get out and not only shoot my usual shots, but to push the envelope in my shooting and get way outside of my comfort zone. I was playing around with insanely low shutter speeds to try and get some good pan shots. Some were better than others. But only the best for you guys. 

Here are a few others...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw the C17 do its practice runs when I was at the museum.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2008)

The turns the C-17 are capable of are amazing. To see a big whale like that cranking a 60 degree bank and a tight 360 is very impressive.


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2008)

Great work as always. I love the panning. So any word on your book yet?

DBII


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 31, 2008)

All great pics Eric!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent stuff Eric!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2008)

Even more great shots Eric, I like the C-17 with dust behind it. Really looks like in your face type of stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, the C-17 demo is one of the highlights of the show. It's quite something.

The book project is coming along slowly, but surely. I have been in the process of editing photos and have been outlining the text for it. I don't know when it will be completed yet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Absolutely top shots Eric!....seems we are getting the best from the best!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2008)

I finally got the galleries posted, 21 of them from the Riverside show.






Van Gilder Aviation Photography, March 29, 2008, Riverside Airshow-

Enjoy!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Eric.

At the show in Burnet, Tx this weekend (4/12/08), they are supposed to have 2 A-10's and the P-47 Tarheel Hal flying together.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 6, 2008)

Heritage flights are always great. It's a cool sound to hear the radial and the jet engine at the same time.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dont forget to check out my thread on the March AFB museum.

While Eric was busy with the planes in the air, I was took care of the no longer flying museum pieces on the other end of the base.


----------

